# glass thickness



## mr. luke (1 Aug 2014)

Looking to get glass cut for a apair of aquariums and I need advice on glass thickness.
Propsosed size is 60x36x36 inches. Maybe 60x36x24.
Circa 1200l 
Any advice on what thickness to go for?
Im pretty sure that braceless wont be an option due to the weight of the water.
The guy at the store said he wouldnt like to advise on thicknessfor this aplication.

Will be 4 sides float glass with a low iron front pane.


----------



## ian_m (1 Aug 2014)

I thinks at that depth its a "no can do" for glass, as thickness required for 36 inch depth you can't get sheets wide enough ie 60 inches.

Have a play with....
http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk/Poseidons_Aquariums/Rimless Aquariums.htm

I would question your 36 inch depth....are you sure, that's 3 foot deep, how are you going to access the bottom of the tank ?


----------



## mr. luke (1 Aug 2014)

I know it is deep but these will be my dream tanks 
Im not fussed about braceless tanks if it would be doable with a braced aquarium
If not how does 16mm @ 24'' depth soynd?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Aug 2014)

And if sourcing the glass sheets is a problem.... I couldn't even begin to imagine how Id find enough mates to lift it in.


----------



## ian_m (1 Aug 2014)

I think beyond 24" (maybe even 30") you have to use acrylic as glass is generally not made thick enough.

However you can use laminated glass but the issue there is £££££. The marine big boys make deep tanks ie 48" , but often, just the front sheet is over £1000 and has to be fitted to steel frame as obviously as silicone is not strong enough.


----------



## mr. luke (1 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.
The glass shop can go upto 16mm as a special order.
Ill look into acrylic but id rather go for glass at 5x3x2 I think.
If steel framework is the only thing that will work im not adverse to it.
Ill pop into the glaziers tomorrow and have another chat. 
I understand the cost will be significant but as I say, these are my dream aquariums and are being budgeted into the house cost.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 
I think "ian_m" is right,  the main need for thicker glass is the depth of the tank. If you have less depth the glass thickness required should come down a lot.  I've always fancied a big deep tank, but as a paludarium set-up.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (5 Aug 2014)

My tank is 80 cm high, 75 cm water in it, with 12 mm glass, 14mm is so much more expensive (they only make it once every one or two years) and heavily braced. A 5 cm vertical brace all around, and 2 crossbraces 10 cm wide on thirds of the tank. 1500 liter. And on a welded frame made by a local ironguy (4x4 cm square pipe)

Btw will check it tonight, quite sure it's 12 , could be 14 and 16 is the expensive one.......[DOUBLEPOST=1407240939][/DOUBLEPOST]link from a dutch firm, i guess you can read the measurements even in dutch:http://www.aquariaveldhuis.nl/index.php?show_aux_page=38

i like the 38mm options........


----------



## foxfish (5 Aug 2014)

I have built some very large tanks but they have been either fiberglass coated plywood or concrete block work with an acrylic front pane.
I was also involved with building two ceiling suspended koi ponds with glass panelled bottoms, the glass used in that case came from aircraft windscreens!
If your proposed tanks are going to be a permanent feature then consider alternative materials for the bottom, sides & back then consider acrylic for the viewing panel. Even 30mm thick acrylic is very clear & distortion free.


----------



## Edvet (5 Aug 2014)

just checked, 12 mm it is.
empty tank:28738218_aquar0805051 by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## mr. luke (15 Aug 2014)

For anyone interested my quotes are as follows
96x36x36  £7400
96x30x30  £2400

The 96x30 is 22mm glass 

The front pane comes in at £1450 aparantly so I now need to decide on wood or steel construction.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Aug 2014)

Lol. Choke


----------



## mr. luke (15 Aug 2014)

I can do the whole thing in acrylic for a touch over £1800 in materials. Am i safe to assume that 25mm acrylic will suffice?


----------



## ian_m (15 Aug 2014)

mr. luke said:


> 96x30x30  £2400


Go for this one...£5000 more for an extra 6 inches is well steep....


----------



## mr. luke (15 Aug 2014)

Just got off the phone to another company and if I go for black acrylic with a clear front panel it will come in under £900


----------



## mr. luke (20 Sep 2014)

For anyone interested i am currently in talks with 2 companies (which i will not disclose at the minute) that are negotiating some very good prices.

For a 96x36x36 i am looking at slightly less than my previous quoted price for a 72x36x30.
It will need to be braced with steel around the top edge but this method of bracing has the advantage of being able to remove the bracing to change hardscape once the tank is drained.


----------

